# Looking for loan/share in Bournemouth area



## Rachel93 (12 January 2014)

Hello, I'm looking for a horse between 14.3hh to 17hh for competing for 2014, I mostly do dressage/showing so it's not vital if the horse isn't keen on jumping. I'm fairly lightweight at 5'6 and 9.7 stone, I have been riding for over 15 years and worked in various livery and eventing yards when I was younger, so I'm happy to handle strong, fresh horses. I am looking for a horse capable of competeing up to novice/elementary dressage, however I am happy to have a green horse and work with them, also older horses who are looking for a quieter life doing dressage, schooling and hacking. I'm open to suggestions! 

I live in Ferndown so Hurn, West Parely, Longham, Bear Cross, West Moors would be ideal areas for me, but I am willing to travel for the right horse. I work late hours (10-6) so I'd only be available in the mornings to do the chores and exercise etc 

Thank you for reading, please don't hesitate to contact me if I sound suitable for your horse


----------



## Hot_Toddy7 (13 January 2014)

Hiya, my 2 are in Wimborne if you're still looking for a loan/share. I can pm more info


----------



## Rachel93 (14 January 2014)

Yes please


----------



## Hot_Toddy7 (14 January 2014)

Have pm'd you


----------

